# 8 mo th GS critique



## Krankie (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi all. I’m use to critiquing horses but know little about dog conformation. This guy is a rescue and I’m just wondering for my education how well he is put together. I have this picture but limited pics due to flailing puppy behavior. ? He does have a very slight over bite but canines line up correctly. He came from a situation where he did not get ideal food, likely not even puppy food. :? He’s about 50 pounds atm. I’m hoping his growth wasn’t stunted. He seems to be growing now with better food. Is 50 pounds light for an 8 month male? Also, any advise on getting his nose black again? Thanks!!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Beautiful boy! I won't critique his conformation except to say he's coming along nicely balanced, imo.

was his nose black earlier? I've had success bringing back pigment color on horses w/ ground flax seed.

I also gave it to my last GSD to improve her coat and dry skin. I'd try a TBS on his feed 2 X per day.

I ground it in my coffee grinder for better absorption.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Krankie (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you for the welcome! 
To answer your question, he has black pigment around his nose but the tip and most of it is pink. I thought that since he had some black pigment, it may come back. What causes a pink nose?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Snow nose (loss of pigment) is more common in the winter with the shorter days and when the dogs spend less time outside. Maybe it is caused by a decrease in D3, but I wouldn't start supplementing Vit D. Also make sure you are not feeding him in plastic dishes. 



Young male with high withers, slight dip behind the withers, nice short loin, good croup though a little steep (could be because he is standing up hill). I can't really see his shoulder, but he looks to have very good angulation front and rear. Maybe toeing out a bit in front, but could be just the way he is set up. Very nice and intelligent expression. Other than the pink nose, he looks to have good pigment.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Krankie said:


> Thank you for the welcome!
> To answer your question, he has black pigment around his nose but the tip and most of it is pink. I thought that since he had some black pigment, it may come back. What causes a pink nose?


It's the same reason people get paler in winter. Jack suffers from the same issue in the winter. In the summer, when we're out in the sun more, it goes right back to being black. Evidently, your dog's nose merely needs a tan.


----------

